# Farm house - Car graveyard Maidstone - April 2019



## khurbanx (Apr 28, 2019)

*

The explore 
I & boyfriend failed at the farmhouse as are torch ran out and it was dark inside there - So we thought we check out the car graveyard at the back of the property - I felt like this needed its own little blog tbh will be going back to farmhouse to explore it very soon 


History :


unsure of the history - cars are located on the back of an abandoned farmhouse. History is unclear why cars and farmhouse was left to decay​*


Car grave yard maidstone by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Car grave yard maidstone by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Car grave yard maidstone by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Car grave yard maidstone by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Car grave yard maidstone by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Car grave yard maidstone by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 1, 2019)

Like that, nice little find


----------

